# Golf Champions League



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Do you think that a golfing version of the champions league could ever be a success, I no the world match play tourament has struggled recently so how about the top two or three golfers from each country get put into a draw, they can play a matchday tournament so many times a year until there is one winner.

What do you think?


----------

